# When do skipjacks show up??



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am wondering how low the Ohio River has to get before skipjacks show up around the banks? With river being so high wonder when skipjacks will be around to catch from the bank or at boat ramps. when would be a good time to head down to Markland or any other place to try our luck? Any info would be appreciated nlcatfish


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They're in now.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was down at Markland last Weds night and the water was the muddiest I have ever seen the Ohio and it was up pretty good and moving. The river is on a hard fall so they might start moving in there this weekend. I have been catching a few up at Greenup dam though.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

we started catching skipjack 1st week in may at greenup dam the water being up hasnt stopped them


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am trying to locate spots between New Richmond & Lawrence burg In. to go after the skipjacks With the price of gas That is about as far to drive from Cincinnati for me to go for them. I do realize they are in the river but need locations to fish from the bank or ramp areas. I did notice the Public Landing at Cincinnati is now OPEN so may give it a try in the next few days. Looks like I will be finally getting a line in the river on the evening & night of June 4th &5th. I will be fishing with a friend in his boat down by the Fernbank dam area.
I will post an update of how things work out on my web page next week. tight lines


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

In the summertime I can catch a lot of the baby skipjack at morning and dusk through the Cincinnati area- but the only place I have ever caught the bigger skips is at the power plant discharge down by Tanners creek in lawrenceburg.

Right now all the skips are running at the dams it seems like.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Lat evening I got some wax worms for bait and headed for the Cincinnati Public landing. There were a number of folks fishing on the Serpentine Wall and a couple guys right st the ramp. SO I went to the back of the Showboat to try my luck. There were some fish working just off the bank. I had my bait a couple feet below my bobber. The current was on the strong so I just let the bait drift with the current. I got a total of 8 decent skipjacks in a hours time. 3 of the were 9-10 inches the other were in the 5-6 inch range. At least I have something for catfish bait when I get out this coming week. While I was there is when I got the info concerning the Public landing I posted above Tight lines Norb


----------

